# scarf joint in monster purpleheart



## phinds (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't recommend watching this whole video but surf through it and watch the creation of the scarf joint in these monster pieces of purpleheart. This is a REALLY hard wood and I'm amazed that he did so much of it with hand tools, and what a perfect fit he ended up with.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

When I first started researching wooden boat building I was quite surprised at how much purple heart was used in boat building.


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> When I first started researching wooden boat building I was quite surprised at how much purple heart was used in boat building.


Yeah, that vid was the first time I had ever seen even a reference to it being used in boats


----------



## Borsco (Feb 4, 2018)

I have actually watched this guy’s whole series regarding the rehabilitation of the Tally Ho. It’s very interesting and for his age he seems very knowledgeable about boat making and wood working in general. Some of the videos are sort of drawn out because it’s a lot of the same thing over and over, but it’s still really neat.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

Amazing dedication... I kept thinking, ‘There’s got to be a faster way to do this!’

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Amazing dedication... I kept thinking, ‘There’s got to be a faster way to do this!’


I think that I, faced with a job like that would just say ... uh ... no ... forget it. I'm just going to go have a beer

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 4, 2018)

Think of all the pens and bottle stoppers that could have made!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks for posting, I watched the whole video and really enjoyed it. 
This is dedication at its finest, and its good he has a young back!
Tom


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 10, 2018)

I had an 8/4 x 12" x 10' purpleheart board. It was _the heaviest_ board I ever lifted. Dented the tail gate on my truck trying to get it in. I cannot imagine how heavy those 2 pieces are and how hard it is to move them around.


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 13, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Think of all the pens and bottle stoppers that could have made!



Purple heart comes in sizes larger than 3/4 x 3/4 by 5 or 6?????????


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 13, 2018)

Great video


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 13, 2018)

It was a great video. Purple Heart does have some weight. I have moved these two more than once and the next time they are going into someone's elses truck.
Figured purple heart 12/4x 22"x10'

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 13, 2018)

Rich P. said:


> View attachment 141774 It was a great video. Purple Heart does have some weight. I have moved these two more than once and the next time they are going into someone's elses truck.
> Figured purple heart 12/4x 22"x10'


Yikes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 15, 2018)

A


----------



## Rich P. (Feb 16, 2018)

Eric,
Next time you are headed North, plan on driving a truck.

RichP.


----------



## Borsco (Feb 16, 2018)

I may be wrong, but im pretty sure in the video previous to the posted one he mentions the weight. I think he said each beam was about 3,000lbs for a combined total of 6,000lbs


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 16, 2018)

Borsco said:


> I may be wrong, but im pretty sure in the video previous to the posted one he mentions the weight. I think he said each beam was about 3,000lbs for a combined total of 6,000lbs


Again, Yikes!


----------

